# Stonehenge parking



## gazd

Can anyone help please ?, we are going past Stonehenge on our way to Devon and wish to know best place to park our motorhome for quick visit.............many thanks


----------



## Hezbez

We were there at Easter.

There is an excellent car park right opposite Stonehenge, it was £3 to park, but if you then pay to get into Stonehenge (about £6 each I think it was) remember to ask for your parking fee back. I don't think they automatically refund it, but they do if you ask!
We drove to the back of the carpark (overflow area I think) and there was plently of room, even although it was Easter and really busy.

In fact, it would have made a nice wildcamp spot :lol:

Your entry includes a headset walking tour. 
Or if you don't want to pay to get in, I saw lots of people just crossing the road and viewing it from a distance through the fence.


----------



## gazd

Many thanks Hezbez, we will try the car park


----------



## Invicta

We parked in the car park with the 26'.5" Fourwinds Siesta on our way back from Shepton Mallet rally/show. Very helpful car parking attendant directed us to the lower area of the car park on the grass. Last time we were there we were shown to a bay in the coach parking area. That was not so good as the coaches had their engines running for the A/C.

Excellent commentary on the earphones. 7 year old grand-daughter loved it especially the bit about Merlin and his connections with Stonehenge!

Last year on our way to Devon we 'wild camped' in Soltice Park (SP4 7RX) just a little eastwards from Stonehenge on the opposite side of the road.


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Drove East towards West past Stonehenge today and there were a row of more than a dozen vans parked just above Stonehenge alongside the A303.

Have travellers moved in or is this being used for wildcamping? It looked absolutely dreadful dominating the fabulous heritage site.


----------



## StAubyns

There is wild camping up the lanes opposite the official parking, but as others say, drive into the car park, the attendants will sort you out!


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Thanks Geoff

I didn't want to go there though. My point was that where the vans were parked, through a gate off the A303 is an absolute eyesore, I am sure it must be travellers.....if not it is a poor reflection on our community!


----------



## peribro

I'm pretty sure it's not travellers (in the sense of the word that is normally applied) as there are different vans parked there every time I go by - which is quite frequently. I've also seen foreign registered vans turning in so I guess it's quite widely known about.


----------



## alphadee

We were there last Thursday and the unmade road shown in the photograph had 2 German and 2 Italian motorhomes parked up, along with sundry cars and vans.

I understood from one of the vans that they had spent the night there.

It seems to be widespread knowledge that there is a suitable stopping point with a great view of Stonehenge, and it is an easy walk to the entrance if you wish to visit. I am not sure why you would avoid the car park if your fee is refunded on entry to the site.


----------



## 747

alphadee said:


> We were there last Thursday and the unmade road shown in the photograph had 2 German and 2 Italian motorhomes parked up, along with sundry cars and vans.
> 
> I understood from one of the vans that they had spent the night there.
> 
> It seems to be widespread knowledge that there is a suitable stopping point with a great view of Stonehenge, and it is an easy walk to the entrance if you wish to visit.* I am not sure why you would avoid the car park if your fee is refunded on entry to the site.*




Because they go under the wire at night instead of queuing during the day. :lol:

It is a byeway that the vans park on. The local Council tried to get parking restrictions on the byeways but were defeated. A lot of motorhomers protested.

BTW to anyone interested ..... you are a stakeholder and taxpayer in your own country. Why would you want to be led by the nose (regarding Stonehenge) by an unaccountable Quango that dictates what we can and cannot do or where and when we can go. We are conned every day. A big one is declaring large tracts of the coastline SSI (Site of Special Interest).

eg Bring in some heavy equipment, make a lake (or pond), plant a bit of greenery and fence it off. Declare it an SSI because of rare plants or animals (which were never there in the first place) and hey presto the public are denied access without using expensive lawyers, public consultation and Council debating.


----------



## henede

Hi everyone, going to Longleat and Stonehenge this weekend abw. Does anyone know if you can still overnight in the carpark or lane opposite?

Ta, Henry


----------



## p-c

Hi
Please be aware of road closure.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-wiltshire-23026522

p-c


----------



## henede

Thanks for the info P-C


----------



## simandme

I thought that you'd still be able to park in the lanes alongside. 

If driving east to west on the A303 (on gmap this is L to R with Stonehenge up high on the page), you'll see Stonehenge to the right and in front, with the signpost to the main carpark also on the right, about 50m before Stonehenge.

Most of the MH and vans we have seen park on the other side of Stonehenge (I think you drive past SH and turn around at the next roundabout).

Hope this helps :wink:


----------



## bigcats30

Don't waste your money

I live here...you can see it quite clearly as you pass it on the A303 

You will be driving slowly enough because it will be jammed packed as it always is

Save yourself the cash as you can't get close to the stones even if you pay to go inside (your about 50m away from them and not allowed to get close)

The council continue to pour money into a road system that STILL doesn't stop the traffic mayhem that is caused by the single carriageway. (and in the height of summer when the A303 is more packed than normal) they decide to do road works (which continues to cause more traffic jams)


----------



## henede

Thanks all, will probably just drive past as suggested. Son has been learning about it at school so would be good for him too see it.

Anyone know if you can still stay overnight in the car park in Devon - was it Dawlish, as we intend to go there after Stonehenge.

Anything we should definitely see while we are in Devon - must be 8 years since we were there - now got 4 kids, 15 - 8yrs old  

Thanks again,
Henry


----------

